# B&S Quantum XTE 6.0 HF question



## atrovarious (Oct 2, 2010)

*B&S Quantum XTE 6.0 HP question*

B&S Quantum XTE 6.0 HP question

I have the above engine on a power washer that I have not started in 4 years.

Since it was new however, this thing has leaked gas.... out of the carburetor it now seems. After trying to start it today and having no luck, I pulled the air filter assembly off only to discover that there is gas just running out of the carburetor at a substantial rate. 

I replaced the spark plug and even tried a dose or two of starter fluid in the block and carburetor and failing to even get a sputter, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for getting it started and a cause of the leaking fuel and how to fix it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

sounds like a needle and seat problem, remove the carb. clean it and replace the needle and seat, when you are done washing remove the fuel bowl and drain the gas, replace the fuel bowl when done and it will be trouble free, go luck, Light Mechanic


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

After you address the carb leak, if there's all that fuel in it spraying ether in it won't get it going. Make sure the spark plug isn't getting re-wetted first. If staying dry, and it won't fire on ether, then it may have an ignition problem. If it's low on oil and has an oil minder tied to the ignition, it may not have spark. From sitting so long, it could have a stuck valve - if so, the engine will pull over too easily as there's no resistance with no compression.


----------



## atrovarious (Oct 2, 2010)

It was indeed the pin/seat. However, the new seat didn't fix the problem as the well that the seat sits in is too deep for the pin to plug the seat when needed. 

I added a bead of gasket maker that could handle fuel and let it set up on the bottom of the seat and then added some more to help seat the seat and used a paper clip to maintain the orifice. It worked and not only does it run like a top, but it doesn't leak anymore either.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

atrovarious said:


> It was indeed the pin/seat. However, the new seat didn't fix the problem as the well that the seat sits in is too deep for the pin to plug the seat when needed.
> 
> I added a bead of gasket maker that could handle fuel and let it set up on the bottom of the seat and then added some more to help seat the seat and used a paper clip to maintain the orifice. It worked and not only does it run like a top, but it doesn't leak anymore either.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


Gasket maker, hmmm...if you used run-of-the-mill RTV silicone, it won't hold. Silicone RTV isn't impervious to gasoline. Glad to hear it's working!
FYI you may be able to buy a new seat. Without engine numbers, and possibly carburetor numbers, can't tell you if one is available.
Good luck!
Paul


----------



## atrovarious (Oct 2, 2010)

atrovarious said:


> the new seat didn't fix the problem
> 
> gasket maker that could handle fuel


See above....


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I missed that - must have scanned that last line! Good for you!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like the wrong carb kit to me, in my 50+ years of destroying small engines, I have yet to see a tech bulletin saying to use any additional "stuff", however I am old and don't read a lot. Have a good one. Geo


----------

